# Maxxis Tire Install



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

All,

Thought I would share my experience with trying to upgrade to a set of new Maxxis 15 inch tires. Let me tell you, it got off to a rocky start, but I think we're just about there...

First, I decided to go with the Maxxis 8008 based on input from the rest of you. No big surprise there! I purchased them from Discount tire for $103 apiece. Expensive, but hoped it would be worth it. Anyway, I bought them on-line...and requested a manufacturing date code of 09. I got a call the next day, saying they had cancelled my order because they only had tires with a date code of the last few weeks of 2008. Okay.... So I said that was fine and they shipped them to me. I gotta say they arrived in record time...............................with a date code of the last few weeks of 2007!!!









I was NOT happy.... So I did like any good consumer does and I called Discount tire back. They were very cordial (to their credit) and offerred to check on the date codes for me. The warehouse was closed, have to wait until tomorrow, blah, blah, blah. Finally, I just asked for $20 off each tire, and the rep I spoke with agreed with that. Time will tell if I see the refund back on my credit card.

Anyway, that's the deal to date. Lesson learned----if you want new tires, you have to ask for them because they're going to send you what they have on the shelves (or what's easier to reach in the warehouse).


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry its been such a PITA getting new tires. I think I would send them back and get some newer ones or from somewhere else, they have spent the best years of their life on the shelf. Do you need these tires by a certain date? I only ask because I bought 5 from the same place back in June for considerably less and all 2009 mfr. dates. I have a feeling if you check back in a few weeks they'll have new inventory and possibly cheaper. I hope it all works out for you, let us know.

Brad


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> Sorry its been such a PITA getting new tires. I think I would send them back and get some newer ones or from somewhere else, they have spent the best years of their life on the shelf. Do you need these tires by a certain date? I only ask because I bought 5 from the same place back in June for considerably less and all 2009 mfr. dates. I have a feeling if you check back in a few weeks they'll have new inventory and possibly cheaper. I hope it all works out for you, let us know.
> 
> Brad


X2. I got mine from Discount Tire in April. Surprisingly, they had Feb 2009 date codes so they are certainly out there. If you have the time and really want the more recently manufactured tires. Demand them and get what you want.

Good luck!!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I got mine locally from a tire shop for $110 installed. They were very hard for him to find and he could only find 4 in load range E. Mine were dated 4008 so I was ok with that. ---Mike


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Anybody able to tell us how to read the code when tires are manufactured? I would like to check mine.

Timewise how long is the best time to replace tires whether worn or not? Suggestions?

Thanks

Brian


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Piecemakers said:


> Anybody able to tell us how to read the code when tires are manufactured?


http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/TireSa...t/brochure.html

"U.S. DOT Tire Identification Number
This begins with the letters "DOT" and indicates that the tire meets all federal standards. The next two numbers or letters are the plant code where it was manufactured, and the last four numbers represent the week and year the tire was built. For example, the numbers 3197 means the 31st week of 1997."​Some older (pre-2000?) tires use two digits for week, one digit for year.

In this example from a previous post, the date code is 4007 (week 40 in the year 2007):








Week 01 is the first full calendar week of the year. The code goes from 01 to 53. (Not 52 ... see here).

Ed


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Many thanks.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

So when you buy tires off the internet, where do you go to get them mounted? And what is a customary charge?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

RLW7302 said:


> So when you buy tires off the internet, where do you go to get them mounted? And what is a customary charge?


Any local tire shop should be more than willing to do it. Mine cost $12.95/tire for mounting and balance.

Brad


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Tire rack will also ship the tires straight to your chosen tire shop so you don't have to schlep em' down there.


----------

